# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الأدب مع الجيران

## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*المسلم يعترف بما للجار على جاره من حقوق ، وآداب يجب على كل من المجاورين بذلها لجاره وإعطاؤها كاملة ، وذلك لقوله تعالى:( وبالوالدين إحسانا ، زبذي القربى واليتامى ، والمساكين والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب ) .
   وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظنتت أنه سيورثه ) ، وقوله :( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره ) .
   1/ عدم أذيته بقول أو فعل لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذي جاره ) ، وقوله :( والله لا يؤمن ، فقيل له من هو يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : الذي لا يأمن جاره بوائقه ) ، وقوله :( هي في النار ) ، للتي له إنها تصوم النهار وتقوم الليل ، وتؤذي جيرانها .
   2/ الإحسان إليه ، وذلك بأن ينصره إذا إستنصره ، ويعينه إذا إستعانه ، ويعوده إذا مرض ، ويهنئه إذا فرح ، ويعزيه إذا أصيب ، ويساعده إذا إحتاج ، يبدؤه بالسلام ، يلين له الكلام ، يتلطف في مكالمة ولده ، ويرشده إلى ما فيه صلاح دينه ودنياه يرعى جانبه ويحمي حماه ، يصفح عن ذلاته ، ولا يتطلع إلى عوراته ، لا يضايقه في بناء أو ممر ، ولا يؤذيه بميزاب يصب عليه ، أو بقذر أو وسخ يلقيه أمام منزله ، كل هذا من الإحسان إليه المأمور به في قوله تعالى :( والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب ) ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليحسن إلى جاره ) .
   3/ إكرامه بإسداء المعروف والخير إليه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( يا نساء المسلمات لا تحقرن جارة لجارتها ولو فرسن شاه) وقوله :( لأبي ذر ) : ( يا أبا ذر إذا طبخت مرقة فأكثر ماءها وتعاهد جيرانك ) ، وقوله لعائشة رضي الله عنها لما قالت له إن لي جارين ، فإلى أيهما أهدي ؟ قال :( إلى أقربهما منك بابا) .
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------

